# Transporting Rough Cut Lumber in Rain



## grimesbum (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi,

I've searched the forums here for the answer to my question & haven't found it yet. I am pretty new to woodworking & am planning on picking up a couple hundred bdf of rough cut lumber this Saturday. It is supposed to rain pretty hard & I will be hauling the wood in the rain for about 1.5 hours. Will this damage the wood or will it dry out just fine when I get it home? I am assuming it will dry just fine but you know what they say when you assume…..

Thanks & sorry for the newbie question.

-Chris


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

When you say rough cut, freshly cut or cut and dried?

If it still wet, just let it ride it out, its gonna take some time to dry out anyway. If it is air or kiln dried I would elevate it off the trailer or truck bed on 4×4's, stack it just like you found it with stickers between the boards and cover it with a tarp or plastic. I think the best solution would be to use an enclosed trailer then all of the headaches of the rain are a non issue


----------



## grimesbum (Jan 21, 2012)

It is cut & dried. Been stored in a barn for years. They are 10-ft boards so in the past I would push them all the way forward & then lean one end on the top of the tailgate with the tailgate closed.


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

I saw a bag being discussed here a while back that would fit into a truck bed, and enclose your materials for transport. I don't recall what it was called, but basically it was a tarp bag with a zipper at one end. I think you could get away with covering it with a tarp, as long as you elevate it a bit to keep the water that pools in the bed from sitting on the wood for to long.

Also, if you get the wood in a dry place fairly quickly, you shouldn't have any issues with the wood once it completely dries out.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I would get it elevated and tarp it on principle, but
really there's not much chance of damage. The wood
will get surface-wet if exposed but that will dry out 
relatively quick.

Sustained exposure to wet/dry cycles of dry wood left
outdoors causes surface checking.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I was gonna say "DRIVE REALLY FAST", but I won't.
You'll be ok. Just don't let the wood get in any pooled water.
Are the ends sealed?
200 bf? That's a bunch. Good haul (no pun there).
Bill


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Let me think, its a tree.
What I do--
If it is a wide open grain like red oak, I might put something over the end grain and tie it down. When you get it home, sticker it in the garage and run a dehumidifier until the water collection starts going down - about a week, depending upon how dry the wood is, maybe 2 weeks.


----------



## grimesbum (Jan 21, 2012)

It is quartersawn white oak. I generally store it in my pole barn but I will plan on covering it with a tarp and if it does get wet I will just put it in my basement with a dehumidifier for a while. Thanks for the advice!

-Chris


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Tarpaulin or collect it when it's not raining.

I just wouldn't take a chance on it getting water stained.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

White oak is water proof - all is good

I still dry everything a week or two after I get it anyway - it is also harder to dry in the first palce


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

As much as I hesitate to recommend this guy, he* is* a lumberjock and from time to time shamelessly self-promotes his wares. The Kerry-All pouch: http://www.kerrywoodworking.com/


----------



## peterrum (Jan 24, 2011)

I have had to drive home 5 hours with kiln dried slabs in the back of my truck or trailer. I tarp them well, usually wrapping it completely around the wood, folding the ends over and duct tape the heck out of it. Duct tape is so wonderful…...lol


----------



## Lilskip (Feb 29, 2012)

I bring several hundred BF of lumber down from TN several times a year to SC, roughly 9h drive. Like the others said you can't really beat a good tarp. I normally lay one down on the trailer and then stack it with stickers in between and then put another tarp over the top with straps and bungies to keep it tight so water doesn't pool up. The only part I hate is unloading it when i get home. but I haven't had a problem with doing it that way.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I use a 10' open trailer. Tarp laid down first, then stickers. Tarp is usually wide enough to wrap and cover. Lots of bungees, rope, and duct tape. 
Just brought 300 bf from TN to AZ. Hit lot's of rain but, it was dry when unloaded.


----------



## grimesbum (Jan 21, 2012)

I appreciate all the comments guys, thank you. I will just tarp it well and hope for the best.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I think you would be best to cover the wood with a tarp. I never try to haul wood in the rain or snow if I can help it. You always take the chance of having it warp, or even get stained. I got caught in a rain a few years ago hauling a piece of plywood. It only rained hard about 10 minutes. When I got home I hauled the wood into my shop, let it dry out and it had water stains on the surface that I just couldnt get out. I wondered if it was from the road spray.


----------



## thebigvise (Jun 17, 2010)

I agree with renners and several others. Given the short drive, just pick a pretty day and eschew the tarp. If you get a tarp, however, this is one of those times that Harbour Freight would be my go-to supplier.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I'd leave the tail gate down and stack them flat on a couple bunker boards….

Then tarp the pile, strap her down to the bumper and beat feet. The wood won't go anywhere, unless you're truck is souped up for drag racing.

The moisture will evaporate off the surface faster than it will sink into the wood once you pilet them up under cover…. though I'd suggest sticking the stack, to ensure this happens.

The lumber will likely have a lot of saw dust and barn dust sticking to it. So in my mind it's worth the effort to keep it from getting soaked, as the dust may turn muddy.

Good luck with it…. I'm working with oak boards I originally had milled back in '96 and they are bone dry and very stable.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Chris, How long is your PU bed?


----------



## grimesbum (Jan 21, 2012)

Gene I have a 8' bed. F-150

-Chris


----------



## SteviePete (May 10, 2009)

QSWO no big whoop. Use blue plastic if you are from Wisconsin-its a tradition. Good luck. s


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Chris,
That's good. As SSNVET said. Tailgate down, sticker, tarp and strap. You're good to go.


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

Since it's rough cut, you will end up planing it anyway. Around here where it rains all the time, I would just stack it on crib, to keep it out of any pooling water, and not even bother with the tarp. The rain will only hit the surface of the top boards, and some end and edge grain of the others in a minor way. Stacked and re-stickered in the shop it will dry in a couple of weeks. As you restack, the top "wet boards" will be on the bottom of the new stack, and have plenty of time to dry before you get down to using them.


----------

